# would you like to share your Business facebook page?



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I posted my hand made cards facebook page a few weeks ago, and Thank you for "liking" it!

Since it's a good networking tool, I was wondering if anyone else has a business FB page, and if you'd like to share it here so we can check it out and Like it 

Ifi


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/MyPatriotSupply


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have one for my business and one for my blog.

Carolyn Miller Equine and K9 (and farm!) CPA

And this ones for my blog:

Nieghborly Place


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll have to check them both when I get home tonight, as FB is blocked at work. Thanks for sharing!

Ifi


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, I'd love more likes there! I will like everyone back.

String Baby


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, I think I liked them all. I will go back and like the pages again with my other pages. Personal and my websites, blogs, etc.


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

For those who shared their page here, and I liked them all, how often do you post? I've "liked" a few other pages from other friends, and they update theirs every day, and that's what I'm trying to do. But since I'm not very facebook savvy, I don't know if I'm doing it right or not. Are you guys seeing my updates? The Insights in FB is a little confusing, because the chart shows an x amount of impressions, but when I scroll further down, the individual posts don't have any impressions, so I don't know how that works.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated 

Ifi


----------

